# Poulan Pro PPB335



## heyu300 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a brand new Poulan Pro PPB335 gas trimmer. Suddenly it started running rough, now it will barely idle and at full speed has now power. Fuel saturating the air filter and the plug is fouling. Called Poulan and they told me to take it to a repair center. Is this something i can fix myself?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Now power... What is that??

My guess is you have a plugged muffler, exhaust port or spark arrestor screen in your muffler. 

I can't find a parts break down on the model you referenced, so I am not sure how to tell you any more details. The muffler could be held on with screws or springs and may need to be removed and cleaned. If you can get the muffler off, try running without it and see if it runs ok (but loud of course). If it does, see if you can find the restriction in the muffler and take care of it.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it is new take it back to where you bought it. If you start messing with it you will void the warranty, if it is out of warranty, then listen to 30Year, then check the fuel lines since on most Poulan the tank is above the carb and the failing fuel line is letting fuel leak on everything. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## heyu300 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks guys...i meant "no" power lol.
the poulan people said when they ship them the carbs have been adjusted just to start and may need to be adjusted. is there adjustment procedures or special tools for this? the closest repair center is in another town and im lazy...lol


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, the new models require special tools to adjust.


----------



## techgeek94 (Aug 7, 2009)

*same poulan pro problem*



heyu300 said:


> I have a brand new Poulan Pro PPB335 gas trimmer. Suddenly it started running rough, now it will barely idle and at full speed has now power. Fuel saturating the air filter and the plug is fouling. Called Poulan and they told me to take it to a repair center. Is this something i can fix myself?


same exact problem. as sooon as i got mine, it was stalling out after letting go of the throttle. maybe ill take off the muffler and look, but first i think ill look at the plug and air filter.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Isn't anyone listening, "TAKE IT BACK", sorry to shout. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

As geo said. Once you "work" on it, you could easily void your warranty.


----------



## ERT (Mar 15, 2011)

I had the same problem, I tried cleaning air filter, carb, and muffler. Also found the "special" carb adjustment tool and still could not get it to run properly. I took mine to the service center and was told the carb was clogged and the problem was "contaminated" fuel. I run the same fuel from the same can in my Poulan Pro blower with no problems at all so I found it difficult to believe that one. Now I will say I stored it over the winter with fuel in it so I guess that may have caused the problem. Stored the blower as well but I did run it some during the winter. Now $60 later  my weedeater runs fine. It was still under warranty but it is at their tech's discretion so it is what it is. I will no be sure to run it completely out of fuel when storing it now.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

ERT said:


> I will now be sure to run it completely out of fuel when storing it now.


You will never get all the fuel out of the carb by running it dry at the end of the season.A gas treatment such as Seafoam or Stabil would be a good idea for seasonal storage.I personally add Stabil to ALL gas I buy and have never had a problem when starting my summer equipment after winter.


----------

